# Dead head HUs automatically sound better than HUs with integrated amps



## dablooz (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been hearing for years that a dead head HU will automatically have better SQ because it doesn't have an integrated amplifier. Explain to me how and why, if someone is using the RCA outputs on the HU with the integrated amp, there's any difference. I just never bought into this. If anything, I think it's just the fact that dead heads are usually built better and use higher quality components and that's the reason they sound good. It has absolutely nothing to do with the lack of internal amplifier.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

It shouldn't make a difference in this day an age because most HUs have the ability to disable the internal chip amp. Maybe dead heads were a clever marketing technique or maybe HU manufacturers weren't good at rejecting noise generated by the internal chip amp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Dead heads took the amp out, and used better components like dac's for example on the inside. Big difference on old HU's.


----------



## Jani X (Sep 10, 2009)

Aren't the most deadheads generally in a much higher priceclass anyway?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

of course they are.. because they can be.


----------



## Jani X (Sep 10, 2009)

chad said:


> of course they are.. because they can be.


So they are generally built from more expensive quality components to sound better?


----------



## Q-Authority (Mar 31, 2008)

Now days, generally yes. It would probably be fairly rare to see a semi-modern day dead head that wasn't significantly better than most other amped head units from the same manufacturer. Especially as dead heads these days, what few there are, are pretty much all classified as flagship type units. Of course they'll generally be limited to playing only cds, with maybe ipod inputs, etc. and won't handle dvd's overall, so they might not all be the most expensive head unit in a company's line-up.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Alpine DVA 9965.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I offer another theory to go along with the "better internals" one: Most powered head units have maybe 10-15 clean watts of power. By having a "dead head" HU, you are forced to use an external amplifier. Because its nearly impossible to find amps with that low of output, you connect up your 50+ wpc amplifier and have more power , more headroom, etc right away. This should certainly make a difference.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> I offer another theory to go along with the "better internals" one: Most powered head units have maybe 10-15 clean watts of power. By having a "dead head" HU, you are forced to use an external amplifier. Because its nearly impossible to find amps with that low of output, you connect up your 50+ wpc amplifier and have more power , more headroom, etc right away. This should certainly make a difference.



Yes....but a "dead head" is intended for a different type of system and consumer. Not the gradually upgraded system as many do but and full blown system from the get-go.


----------

